# Is this Ludwigia Brevipes?



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

No, not _L. brevipes_. Looks like _L. repens_ x _L. arcuata_. 

In the photo you linked, note leaf shape, the compact growth habit, and how the leaf closest to the stem is green and gradually gets more and more orange toward the leaf tip. Those last two features are also useful for distinguishing between _L. brevipes_ and _L. arcuata_.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

The second photo is Ludwigia Arcuata? Is that plant that has neddle leaf? 

I mis ID the second photo as L brevipes before.

I got confused with
Ludwigia Brevipes and L Lacustris.


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

herns said:


> The second photo is Ludwigia Arcuata? Is that plant that has neddle leaf?
> 
> I mis ID the second photo as L brevipes before.
> 
> ...


When you google Ludwigia Brevipes most of the images look like the second image from my post. Is that not correct as well?

Now I'm super confused!?! :confused1:


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

+1 The second pic looks like Ludwigia arcuata to me. Scotty, yours doesn't look like brevipes either. 

Here is brevipes:


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoah! I am NOT saying the second photo is arcuata. Sorry for any confusion. Just thought I'd throw that in there because people get confused about those two as well.


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

Continuing to be confused...

Its clear what I have isn't brevipes, as I thought. However now I'm confused as to the difference between the other two. 

Can someone give me a good rundown on the difference between L. brevipes and L. arcuata?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

herns said:


> I got confused with
> Ludwigia Brevipes and L Lacustris.


The hybrid _Ludwigia_ x _lacustris_ (brevipes x palustris - some hybrids are given formal hybrid names) also has the same leaf color (green closest to stem, most orange farthest out) but has a loose, upright growth habit like _L. palustris_.


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

Tinanti said:


> The hybrid _Ludwigia_ x _lacustris_ (brevipes x palustris - some hybrids are given formal hybrid names) also has the same leaf color (green closest to stem, most orange farthest out) but has a loose, upright growth habit like _L. palustris_.


Thanks for that Tinanti. Can you explain "loose, upright growth habit" a little further? I'm a little slow on some plant descriptors... :icon_wink


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

scottytank said:


> Thanks for that Tinanti. Can you explain "loose, upright growth habit" a little further? I'm a little slow on some plant descriptors... :icon_wink


_L. brevipes_ grows as a somewhat compact midground bush that gets thicker faster than taller (in good conditions anyway). _L. arcuata_, on the other hand, just grows up, up, up. It's much looser and is usually used in the background, growing from behind something else. 

_L. brevipes_ grows compactly, has leaves that are green close to the stem and orange closer out and has leaves and stems that are stouter relative to _L. arcuata_.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Thanks.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, I think I got it... So if I want a background plant to look and grow tall similar to this (see picture below), which is the best for me to be looking for? I believe this is listed as brevipes in the IAPLC listing...


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

That does look like brevipes, yes. It's not that you can't use it for a background; just takes longer. The light on that tank might not be as strong anyway, which would make it a bit less compact. But there definitely is a big difference between them as far as growth habit.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I just would like to confirm these plants that I have been growing.

Plant # 1 Ludwigia Brevipes?









Plant # 2 Ludwigia Lacustris?









What is plant # 3? (Center, w/ needle like leaves) 
Ludwigia Arcuata?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

1 and 2 look like _Ludwigia_ x _lacustris_ (this plant was originally described as _L. lacustris_ but was later found to be a hybrid).

3. is _L. arcuata_.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

All the while I thought plant #3 was L. brevipes.lol! I also saw someone posted on a local forum looking for this plant as L. arcuata.

I notice on plant #1, it grows out little branches when they near the water surface.

Thanks.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I guess I need to find some L. brevipes or Ludwigia x lacustris for sale somewhere to replace what I've got. On to the WTB section. Anyone here have some stems they'd like to sell? ;-)


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got a good amount of brevipes for sale.

~ Adam


----------



## scottytank (Feb 13, 2012)

Adam C said:


> I've got a good amount of brevipes for sale.
> 
> ~ Adam


I'm buying.... Let me know how to make that happen!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

scottytank said:


> I bought this from a company I found on TPT who said it was Ludwigia brevipes. Upon receipt I noticed it didn't look like what I had seen in images and I've had it in my tank for a few months now. This is what I have...
> 
> View attachment 135674
> 
> ...


 
I just got Luwigia Brevipes from Adam C today and the plants is the same on the photo.

Ludwgia brevipes seems a combination of Ludwigia x lacustris and L Arcuata. Nice looking plant.


----------

